# Do I pay VAT if I import from USA to UK !?



## england1966 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello

I live in London and wish to import from U.S

If I import tees from US to UK, do I have to pay the 20% VAT amount if I am not VAT registered?

Thanks


----------



## sr6666 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, yes you have 20% vat to pay plus import duty, ranges between 1.5 - 4% depending on the category of items you are importing, HMRC will tel you exactly.


----------



## england1966 (Jul 1, 2012)

apparently i have to be vat registered to claim that back even if i am not liable to pay vat! that sucks!


----------

